# Look at my New Puppy, Updated pics on page 4



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

If all goes well I might be getting this beautiful pup, she is only 3 weeks old here.



















I am thinking of the name Chardonney  
Isn't she beautiful.


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

Is that the one listed in the Buyer/Sellers forum?
She is adorable!! 
Good luck & Congrats!!


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

shes gorgeous!!!! :sunny:


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

Yay!!! I saw her in the buyers/sellers forum. She is very cute


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

Yes she is, I have been intouch and all goes well she will be mine. 
I am so happy, I am thinking of names already.


----------



## stefania (Apr 16, 2005)

Awww how tiny..you are one lucky lady


----------



## carachi (Mar 20, 2005)

N'aww, she's beautiful. That name suits her almost too well! :wave:


----------



## Mexibeach (Oct 20, 2005)

She is gorgeous :shock: I love the name too!!


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

i'm so happy for you julie  she's just adorable


----------



## fidipepi (Jan 22, 2006)

She is such a cutie !!! It must be hard to wait for her for so many weeks until she comes home.
Chardonney is a lovely name, very special
________________________________________

Mommy of Gismo,Fips, Pepi and Ursel


----------



## rach (Jan 12, 2006)

she's so cute. good luck i hope you get her


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

Good Luck! She's very cute!


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

Thanks very much everyone :wave:


----------



## lecohen (Feb 13, 2005)

Awwwww :lol: Good luck xxx


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

*Eeee!! So cute!!*

Precious


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

Awww congrats Julie  :wave:


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

Yeah Congrats So tiny and precious


----------



## ddansik (Dec 26, 2005)

she is a cute one I know what you mean my pup is 4 weeks almost 5 but I don't get her till the end of feb she is my valentine gift this year


----------



## jo2004uk (Oct 16, 2005)

she looks so gorgeous i bet u cant wait :wave:


----------



## TareG (Aug 13, 2005)

So cute! And I love the name!


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

Thanks everyone, she isn't very well at the moment as the mother caught kennel cough and has taken it pretty badly and isn't feeding the pups so the owner is having to feed them every 4 hours and they are on medication so it is touch and go for them . 
Please send positve thoughts and prays so they all get better.


----------



## diamonddolly (Jan 24, 2006)

charrdonay is gorgeous makes my heart go boom boom must run in the family lol i love her!


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

Yes Krystal good looks do run in the family. LOL


----------



## proud_mummy (Jan 27, 2006)

good news chardonnay and sapphire are doing great and both feeding well they still keep coughing and wheezing but at the moment its looking good :wink:


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

O thats great news I am so so glad. :wave: 
I am praying  
Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## proud_mummy (Jan 27, 2006)

still have another 8 days to wait for their check up with the vet but they sure are fighters :lol:


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

So they should be with all the care you are givin them and all the prays being held. :wave:


----------



## proud_mummy (Jan 27, 2006)

they will get the all clear in 8 days so you will know by then that your deffianetly getting her all being well


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

Ok I will wait,,,,Gosh I am terrible at waiting LOL


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

Glad to hear that they are doing better!! :wave:


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

that's great news


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

Thanks Jen and Kari :wave:


----------



## SunnyFLMum (Apr 21, 2005)

That is so exciting.... She is simply adorable!!   

Keep us posted!!


----------



## Lottie (Apr 13, 2005)

What a relief to hear they are doing well - I have everything crossed for you that in just over a week you're united with your Chis

Love Lottie
x


----------



## kitty (Dec 29, 2005)

glad to hear they are doing better! beautiful pup


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

Hasn't she grown, her name is Chardonnay


----------



## proud_mummy (Jan 27, 2006)

she is adorable if i do say so myself :lol:


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

She is isn't she, are you not tempted to keep her.


----------



## proud_mummy (Jan 27, 2006)

no i have my eye on another girl im terrible :lol:


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

OOO tell me more LOL


----------



## proud_mummy (Jan 27, 2006)

there are two but the advert is two weeks old but i like the one nearest :wink:


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

Awww very nice, are you going to show?


----------



## proud_mummy (Jan 27, 2006)

i dont have time but they are probably sold by now my friend told me when he saw the advert oh well can dream :lol:


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

It looks like Chardonnay will be a long coat


----------



## proud_mummy (Jan 27, 2006)

i know but she does look like she has more fur than she actually does i will ask about them puppies for you :wink:


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

:thumbright:


----------



## proud_mummy (Jan 27, 2006)




----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

I want ot add her to my siggy but I will wait a few weeks.


----------



## proud_mummy (Jan 27, 2006)

e has check ups weekely so give it a week and she will get the all clear


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

I will do  
It is going to drag..LOL


----------



## proud_mummy (Jan 27, 2006)

LOL time will fly when your having fun so go have fun :lol:


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

I cant I am full of a cold...LOL


----------



## proud_mummy (Jan 27, 2006)

i called about the dog and she emailed me this picture


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

Is it a boy/bitch? Very beautiful, lovely face. Is it Kc reg?


----------



## proud_mummy (Jan 27, 2006)

a bitch just over 11 months old and is KC registered the lady sounded suspicious though :? £600 she is asking


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

Oooo are you going to find out more and go and see her ????


----------



## proud_mummy (Jan 27, 2006)

tomorow i am :wink:


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

Good luck  
How is Chardonnay doing with her toilet training and do you use puppy pads?


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

awww chardonnay is gorgeous :wave:


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

Chardonay is GORGEOUS!! :shock:


----------



## bluechichis (Sep 26, 2005)

*Chardonay*

WOW she is beautiful. I love her color, you think she will keep the sableing?
Sel


Chihuahuas the Love of our LIVES.


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

:shock: I thought she was really cute before but she is stunning!!! :shock: I LOVE her!!!


----------



## Nona (Mar 27, 2005)

Awwww wow Julie she looks so different in the recent pics! She's too cute with all the fluffy fur  

Proud Mummy is that a Maltese you're holding in one pic??


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

Chardonnay has grown up so much hasn't she, bluechichis I dont know if she will keep her sableing? I dont know how you tell? Perhaps just with time. 
I am going to get some more pics sent soon so watch this space.


----------



## ilovemyluckypenny (Dec 22, 2005)

aww she is gorgeous i really want her i havent been on in a while me and penny are looking for a friend,
polly


----------



## My3Girls (Apr 6, 2004)

omg :shock: she is freakin' cute


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

aww shes soo cute! i cant wait until you get her and have pictures of all 3 together  having 3 chis is SOO much fun!


----------



## Minty_Min82 (Sep 17, 2005)

Adorable!!!


----------

